# L7 script for skype blocking



## mrowcp (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,
First sorry if this is not correct place for this topic.
I read, may be all topics in google for L7 filtering for FreeBSD, but didnt find any solution.Somewhere I read for ipfw-classifyd, but no one write is this script work or not.Is here someone who use it and successful block application trafic?
Thanks


----------



## dennylin93 (Apr 26, 2010)

As far as I know, L7 filtering isn't reliable and accurate all the time, so not many applications support it (might have a big impact on performance as well). Perhaps just blocking the port or IPs would be sufficient.


----------

